# [solved] Blocker sys-apps/modutils sys-apps/kmod

## dronin

Seit einiger Zeit habe ich nun einen Blocker den ich nicht vom System bekomme, Bug Reports bereits gelesen, zumindest die beiden die ich finden konnte, die waren aber

wenig hilfreich denn ich habe kein kaputtes Profil.

Also hier einmal die Infos:

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.10.49 (hardened/linux/amd64, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.3.3-hardened x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.3.3-hardened-x86_64-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_E5420_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 31 May 2012 07:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r1, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.8-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5-r2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo sunrise x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /opt/openfire/resources/security/ /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n --load-average=10"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LC_ALL="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j17"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/rsync_excludes"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cracklib crypt curl curlwrappers cxx fastcgi fortran gd gdbm gmp hardened hpn iconv imap ipv6 libssh2 libwww maildir mailwrapper md5sum mmx mmxext mudflap multilib mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl pam perl php pic python readline sasl sse sse2 ssl sss3 suexec symlink tcl tcpd threads unicode vhosts vim-syntax xml zlib zlip" ELIBC="glibc" KERNEL="linux" LINGUAS="en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, USE_PYTHON

```

Blocker:

```
[blocks B      ] sys-apps/modutils ("sys-apps/modutils" is blocking sys-apps/kmod-8)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/kmod ("sys-apps/kmod" is blocking sys-apps/modutils-2.4.27-r1)

```

emerge -pvtuD world

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge       ] virtual/modutils-0 

[ebuild  N     ]  sys-apps/modutils-2.4.27-r1  230 kB

[ebuild     U ~] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12 [0.97-r11] USE="ncurses -custom-cflags -netboot -static" 52 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-java/ant-core-1.8.2 [1.8.1] USE="-doc -source" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.40 [3.38] USE="nls" LINGUAS="-da -de -fr -it -ja -nl -pl -ro -ru -zh_CN" 1,684 kB

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/kmod ("sys-apps/kmod" is blocking sys-apps/modutils-2.4.27-r1)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/modutils ("sys-apps/modutils" is blocking sys-apps/kmod-8)

```

ohne -D koennte ich arbeiten, aber das ist nicht ganz Sinn der Sache.Last edited by dronin on Sat Jun 02, 2012 12:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

virtual/modutils-0.ebuild zu schließen, sollst du kmod mit USE="tools", >=module-init-tools-3.2 oder modutils installieren.

Wenn modutils genommen wird, heißt das, du hast kmod mit USE="-tools" und module-init-tools <3.2 zur Verfügung.

Willst du kmod, musst du USE="tools" für kmod aktivieren.

----------

## dronin

Danke, das war das Problem!

----------

